# Tivo and Apple TV 2



## kprescot (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if there were recent changes to Tivo or Apple TV that would cause streaming/mirroring issues. I was streaming my Tivo Premiere to an iPad, then mirroring to Apple TV 2 and this was working just fine for quite a while. Recently though (maybe a month or 2 back), it started to have issues in that it allows me to stream/mirror to Apple TV for exactly 2 min, then an error message indicates the content was interrupted. When I select 'Try Again' from the Tivo App, it allows me to watch another 2 min before the error message pops up again. Extremely frustrating.... 

Any help or insight would be appreciated,
Thanks,
--Keith


----------

